# Sail & Anchor Ipa



## sathid (29/10/07)

Hi everyone,

Newbie with a question for you.

I visited the Sail & Anchor in Freo for the first time in ages, and sampled their IPA. Only got half-way through the pint, and it was a struggle to get there...

It was like drinking buttered popcorn. I couldn't taste anything else! I queried the barmaid as to what it was meant to taste like, and she said (paraphrased) "the IPA is really different, and some people like it, and some don't".

I am just wondering if I've just sampled a bad batch, or if it is actually meant to have such a dominant diacetyl flavour?

On a positive note, the pizza I had there was really tasty!

Cheers,

Troy


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (30/10/07)

Just be grateful you did'nt have the Pilsner.


----------



## mika (30/10/07)

The Pilsener I had there didn't match the description. Think they must just randomnly substitute ingredients as they run out of what they're meant to be using.


----------



## randyrob (31/10/07)

you could right. my missus also picked diacetly in the ipa. i was past it by that point so can't comment myself.


----------



## troywhite (31/10/07)

I don't think I've ever tasted a beer like "buttered popcorn"?

Definitely the IPA's I've had at Sail & Anchor tasted OK, but generally I stick to Redback anyway.
I'll be in there next Friday so I'll try one again just to see


----------



## sathid (31/10/07)

Well I'm glad I'm not going crazy 

For a while I thought it might have just been my tastebuds adjusting from the LCPA I was drinking earlier, but the more I drank, the worse it got.

Probably the first time I haven't finished a pint, in quite some time 
What a way to ruin an IPA.


----------



## joecast (31/10/07)

randyrob said:


> my missus also picked diacetly in the ipa.



you've got a good woman there  
joe


----------



## ausdb (31/10/07)

troywhite said:


> I don't think I've ever tasted a beer like "buttered popcorn"?


You should have been at a west coast brewers club meeting a few years back when I as a relative newbie then inadvertently entered an english pale ale into a club comp that was full of it!! The groans and shouts around the room as it was judged have put me off racking english ales to secondary and using SO4 from that day on. I do remember at the time tasting it and thinking "whats that funny taste?" as I poured some bottles from the keg to take to the meeting, I learn't my lesson the hard way.


----------



## goatherder (31/10/07)

joecast said:


> you've got a good woman there
> joe



I've got one like that too. I say "have a sniff of this, I get a funny caramel toffee kind of thing." She says, "no way, it smells exactly like movie theatre popcorn!"


----------



## joecast (31/10/07)

goatherder said:


> I've got one like that too. I say "have a sniff of this, I get a funny caramel toffee kind of thing." She says, "no way, it smells exactly like movie theatre popcorn!"



heh, mine usually says "smells like beer"  
though most of the time its not very good beer anyway.


----------



## Katherine (6/11/07)

I think you got a bad batch... The Sail and Anchor IPA is one of my favourites. Does not taste buttery to me at all.


----------



## sathid (6/11/07)

Cheers Katie.

I expected as much, but the girl at the counter wasn't of much use, and I wasn't sure enough about the problem to ask to speak to someone involved in the brewing.


On a side note, I hear they have pump beers now.


----------



## Katherine (6/11/07)

She was right in saying its not a beer for everyone. But either is James Squire IPA... I prefer the Sail and Anchor IPA the best. Not sure about the pump beer. I always get the IPA. But they have a wheat beer called Buckleys which Im keen to try.

Have you tried the Mad Monk across the road as yet....? Its still getting up and running. Looks good though. I LOVE FREMANTLE.... Fremantle in a CUP or should I say PINT.


----------



## Doogiechap (6/11/07)

I saw a couple of beer engines there last Thursday night.... after I had already ordered the IPA.... My head was spinning slightly patate was a bit worn by that time but didn't enjoy it very much. I had the Brass Monkey Stout next and found that to be pure neck oil. :chug: 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## mikem108 (6/11/07)

Watch out for that Buckleys
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...leys&st=105

Was used in a recent BJCP session to demonstrate an infected beer


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/11/07)

Mikem - Different beers with similar names.


----------



## Kai (8/11/07)

The IPA last weekend was not bad at all, any diacetyl present had dropped off enough that I didn't notice it. Then again, I did have a pils first... yeesh.


----------



## nonicman (4/1/08)

Had an IPA at the Sail and Anchor today, no diacetyl that my poor palate could detect. Also had a pint of the Brass Monkey Stout from the beer engine, which was a pure delight. :chug: off to the Mad Monk now.


----------



## brendanos (6/1/08)

You got off easy - last time I tried the IPA (6+ months ago, on handpump) all i could smell and taste was nail polish remover (lactic?). Ach! Unfortunately the bartender couldn't detect anything wrong with the beer, and insisted it was fine, though I still opted for something else.


----------



## nonicman (8/1/08)

Might be due to turnover? Located the IPA beer engine the next day, around the other side of the bar, cricket was on, could be drinking muddy water and enjoying it no point moving. No major faults and enjoyed it more than the Brass Monkey, enjoyed repeat pints. The Blonde, a tame Belgium wheat beer style, appears to not have much raw wheat flavour, but otherwise enjoyable, good for a day breaker. Didn't detect any major faults. 

I've drunk and returned to a "Irish" pub in Prague  , simply because it was the only place with the cricket on.


----------



## brendanos (12/1/08)

Had a sampler last weekend out of curiosity, and it tasted pretty clean to me, although the handpump was out of action.


----------

